# From the small island of Singapore



## trowa5587 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all, my name is Gavin and I have interest in mantids since young. Although I do not have any mantids yets, I hope to get into this hobby of keeping mantids, and maybe even breeding in the future.

I too hope to be able to know and meet more mantids keeper or breeders that live in Singapore and hopefully can show me the ropes in this new hobby.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! There are lots of great breeders on here and great tips on how to do everything. I hope you find it helpful!!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi ya nameless, I would say _welcome,_ but seems kinda senseless to say hi to No One! :lol:


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome! Mantids are very cool! I too was interested in them since I was a boy crashing my motorcycles into bushes with mantises in them.

Enjoy the site, lots of cool/useful information here about these little critters. B)


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome. I believe we have someone else from your area.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome, I'll bet you've got some interesting mantids in Singapore!


----------

